# SCUSA SE Open results



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=561


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Way to go...You da man...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

amanda hill...sub junior...432 feet..friggin crazy..
way to go..


----------



## taskmongo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Thanks!*

I'd like to tell everyone at Saturday's match how much I appreciated the help. All the pointers helped, every one. A real class act by all! Made several new friends and saw some crazy casting. Keep up posted on when the next match will be.

Thanks!  :fishing: 

Mongo
(Matt Bright)


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

GOOD JOB MIKE!!! spyderhitch!!! THE FIRST tournament you are in and your already up there... keep workin man... you will smoke any of them guys at the next tourney... just think... this is your first tournament and organized event that you have ever been in... the guys that have been throwing for years... can't even say they threw over 700 when they first started... NONE!!!... not in their first tournament... SO GOOD JOB MAN... hit the 900+ world record soon man... i know and everyone else knows you can...

"G"


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mike (spyderhitch) was indeed impressive. I have never seen a caster jump straight to master class in his first tourney. Very nice guy as well.

He has got an intensity that very few can match, reminds me a little bit of a guy I met in the UK last year from Australia, Scott Selby.

It was great to see a lot of new faces and it really made me happy to see some old faces as well. Seeing Angel V. back out there reminded me of the tourneys of a few years ago. 

The level of competition at the SE was higher than I've seen in a long time. I can't wait until the next one.... 

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Awesome job guys...I really hope to be able to make the june event


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Mike, (Spiderhitch),
Very good job my friend. I had a feeling you would do well. Take care and if you need anything let me know. Have a great day/week.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Tommy,
I wanted to congratulate you for another fine job. You will hit 900 one of these days the way you are going. I hopefully will be able to help you on that path. Have a great vacation.
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks for the kind words,just wish i would of had my practice day numbers,two over 800 ft.that would of been nice for a first tournament..but over
all i met alot of nice people with the same common interest...and got to see alot of intersting cast as
well..see you guys at the next tourny..



mike


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Mike ,congratulations on such an outstanding first tournament . I have got to update the Sportcast achievements page soon . 
What rod have you settled on casting with ?

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/2005/03/distance-records-and-achievements.html


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Connman said:


> Mike ,congratulations on such an outstanding first tournament . I have got to update the Sportcast achievements page soon .
> What rod have you settled on casting with ?
> 
> http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/2005/03/distance-records-and-achievements.html



Went ahead and updated it . Seeing Amanda Hill cast like that encouraged me to add a womens section too . I am seriously lacking distances for women casters so if anyone has records on any women casters ,please forward to me .
Couple of other new casters in the hall of Fame 
John Snell
Ron Snell
Mark Ganrude
David Sands
Jim Barbour


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks Connman,i was using a 14'2''Zipplex SST XL,i'm very happy with that rod it has put up some
very nice numbers in practice..i will continue to use
that rod until i hit the magic number in competion..
i got the reducer from Charlie P.and i will practice with that which will put the rod at 15'2''..i'm trying
to see if i can gain more distance with the reel on the reducer,trying to utilize the the whole rod at 14'2''..but anyways i'm still learning and still trying
to refine my technique and still practicing trying to 
get to the top...one day, never going to stop trying


oh,by the way you guys got my name spelled wrong
it's mike basnite with one t



mike


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Way to go Wayne -- South Carolina State Champion! Also a most impressive effort by miss Amanda. 

I don't remember seeing her cast much when you all were visiting Florida this March. I guess she just didn't want to show up the boys we were fishing with.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks for noticing Amanda's cast, it was much more impressive than my performance. I wish she would fish more or even practice with me, she would rather surf when at the beach. I guess you would have to say she is a natural.

Caught my first pompano May 1, later than I thought they would be this year, should have gone more often in April. 


Thanks to the others who have made mention also.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Congrats Mike*

Glad to see you getting the job done. Keep with the practice and I gurantee theres some 900+ cast coming off the end of that Zipplex.


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

*Videos*

Link to updated results and videos.

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=921


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

bill,are you planning any practices before crisfield?


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

fish bucket said:


> bill,are you planning any practices before crisfield?



The next tournament is the Mid Atlantic Open in Crisfield MD on May 19 and 20. This leaves one weekend before the tournament and I am fishing in the Delaware Valley Tournament on Saturday so that leaves this Sunday for practice. Lets do it on Sunday at the Marlton field. I'll check out the condition of the field during the week and post an update.


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

*Newspaper Article on the SE Open*

There is a great article in the Brunswick Beacon newspaper on the SE Open tournament. Click on the link below and scroll down to today's post by NJBill. 

http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=921


----------

